# DirecTV raising prices $3-$5 on 2/27/08



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

All packages (except FAMILY) going up $3 but Premier going up $5 on 2/27.

HBO up $1 to $14.


Customers that were new to DIRECTV between Feb 26 '07 & Feb 26 '08 will be price protected for 12 months from their activation date.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Rocket fuel ain't cheap. 

Scooter


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Scooter said:


> Rocket fuel ain't cheap.
> 
> Scooter


Yup, plus somebody's got to pay for all of the fixes to the dvrs


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Yup, plus somebody's got to pay for all of the fixes to the dvrs


Wow - how did I KNOW you'd find a way to have a dig?

Give it a rest already. There's no need to attack at _every _opportunity!


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Yup, plus somebody's got to pay for all of the fixes to the dvrs


Say good buy to your HR10 very soon as well!


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> All packages (except FAMILY) going up $3 but Premier going up $5 on 2/27.
> 
> HBO up $1 to $14.
> 
> Customers that were new to DIRECTV between Feb 26 '07 & Feb 26 '08 will be price protected for 12 months from their activation date.


Between this price raise and now that STUPID HD Extra-Pack I am really starting to get tired of this crap. But D* has me buy the balls. Comcrap is a bit more still, less HD and crappy DVR unless I pay $400 for a S3 which I a NOT going to do.
So a Choice Plan + with a DVR fee, extra receiver, Protection plan, HD access, HD Extra-Pack is not pushing $90 Add the Sports pack and we are over $100 for TV!!

01/04 02/03 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS Monthly 51.99 
01/04 02/03 SPORTS Monthly 12.00 
12/17 03/16 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months Free 0.00 
01/04 02/03 DIRECTV Protection Plan Monthly 5.99 
01/04 02/03 HD Access Monthly 9.99 
01/04 02/03 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 5.99 
01/04 02/03 DIRECTV on DEMAND -Complimentary 0.00

Fees

01/05 Leased Receiver 4.99 
01/05 Primary Leased Receiver 4.99

Adjustments & Credits

01/05 Primary Leased Receiver -4.9 Credit

Taxes

Sales Tax 0.77 
Communications Service Tax 10.54

AMOUNT DUE	$101.41


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

RS4 said:


> Yup, plus somebody's got to pay for all of the fixes to the dvrs


Last night on my Hr21 CE they enabled Video over MediaShare, so I can stream video from my PC to the HR21. And Directv On Demand.

HA!


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

What's that have to do with the D* price increase?


scottjf8 said:


> Last night on my Hr21 CE they enabled Video over MediaShare, so I can stream video from my PC to the HR21. And Directv On Demand.
> 
> HA!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

incog-neato said:


> What's that have to do with the D* price increase?


Nothing ... I was going back at the guy who commented about bug fixes.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

You must live in Florida. 


gio1269 said:


> Taxes
> 
> Sales Tax 0.77
> * Communications Service Tax 10.54 *
> ...


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> Nothing ... I was going back at the guy who commented about bug fixes.


and mine still locks up at least twice a week requiring a RBR. It still has major problems...


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> But D* has me buy the balls.


what are they charging for them?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> What's that have to do with the D* price increase?


the same this one does

Originally Posted by RS4 
Yup, plus somebody's got to pay for all of the fixes to the dvrs


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

*RS4:*



Scooter said:


> Rocket fuel ain't cheap.
> 
> Scooter


Just in case you didn't know what I was referring to, it was this in particular:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92610 

No, I'm not saying that one launch will justify a price increase, but I also don't think it's wrong to expect one after all of the system upgrades we have been seeing either.



RS4 said:


> Yup, plus somebody's got to pay for all of the fixes to the dvrs


And I agree with what TonyTheTiger said. Give a rest dude. Sheesh. 

Scooter


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rminsk said:


> and mine still locks up at least twice a week requiring a RBR. It still has major problems...


If that's the case you should have it replaced. No way it should be doing that. Don't suffer, get a new box. Good luck.


----------



## hongcho (Nov 26, 2003)

> But D* has me buy [sic] the balls.

Free your balls! I did (who went to ATSC-only).

Hong.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> You must live in Florida.


Yep!


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Scooter said:


> *RS4:*
> 
> Just in case you didn't know what I was referring to, it was this in particular:
> 
> ...


You guys hack away at me all you want. But it,s pretty clear in my mind that this ain't goin the way D* wanted it to. I'm sure their original plan was to have this as an NDS box, up and going a couple of years ago. So, then they have to hire a swarm of people of to come up with an in-house box. Now they are still paying for development instead of maintenance. Then throw in the hardware costs plus satellite costs, all of the comps to the subs and it's suddenly over cost and yes, they do have to raise their fees to pay for it, but you can be assured, that also includes money for the overages on the dvrs.:down:

Go back and listen to some of their investment calls. You'll hear them admit that they were trying to slow down the rate at which they were comping the boxes, and it's pretty clear in the call, it's from the money they are hemorrhaging for the project.


----------



## Pictor Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

gio1269 said:


> Between this price raise and now that STUPID HD Extra-Pack I am really starting to get tired of this crap. But D* has me buy the balls. Comcrap is a bit more still, less HD and crappy DVR unless I pay $400 for a S3 which I a NOT going to do.


I just did the unthinkable and scheduled a Comcast install and will be giving up DirecTV next week. For $119/mo I'm getting HSI, HBO/Sho/Starz, and Two phone lines. That price is good for at least the 12 month promo period. But that will easily pay for the two $299 TiVo HD's (+$100 back from Best Buy). So after I break even in 4 or 5 months I'll be pocketing over $100/mo. Not a bad deal if you ask me. And if Comcast can't live up to my expectations I'll switch to FiOS when it becomes available within the next few months. We were thinking of getting a couple of HR21's but the wife didn't like the interface on their DVR and the price savings coupled with keeping TiVo was enough to convince her to give up DirecTV.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> If that's the case you should have it replaced. No way it should be doing that. Don't suffer, get a new box. Good luck.


It is not isolated to a single box. I have multiple boxes that have this problem.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Go back and listen to some of their investment calls. You'll hear them admit that they were trying to slow down the rate at which they were comping the boxes, and it's pretty clear in the call, it's from the money they are hemorrhaging for the project.


If you are sitting there and listening to these conference calls, the HR20/21 is the *LEAST* of your worries!!  LMFAO!!


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

But aren't you paying TiVo around $20/month on top of that? Plus no access to On Demand and PPV?


Pictor Guy said:


> I just did the unthinkable and scheduled a Comcast install and will be giving up DirecTV next week. For $119/mo I'm getting HSI, HBO/Sho/Starz, and Two phone lines. That price is good for at least the 12 month promo period. But that will easily pay for the two $299 TiVo HD's (+$100 back from Best Buy). So after I break even in 4 or 5 months I'll be pocketing over $100/mo. Not a bad deal if you ask me. And if Comcast can't live up to my expectations I'll switch to FiOS when it becomes available within the next few months. We were thinking of getting a couple of HR21's but the wife didn't like the interface on their DVR and the price savings coupled with keeping TiVo was enough to convince her to give up DirecTV.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rminsk said:


> It is not isolated to a single box. I have multiple boxes that have this problem.


If that's the case then I suggest you step on over to DBSTalk and have the guys troubleshoot the problem for you. If it's multiple boxes, unless you're really unlucky then you may have some power problems or something else going on. Anyway, go over there for some detailed help.


----------



## Pictor Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

incog-neato said:


> But aren't you paying TiVo around $20/month on top of that? Plus no access to On Demand and PPV?


No. I'm transferring the lifetime sub from two older S1's onto the new TiVo's. Even if I had to pay monthly it would work out much cheaper this way. As for On Demand and PPV. I never use On Demand and almost never use PPV so those two features won't be missed one bit.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

RS4 said:


> You guys hack away at me all you want. But it,s pretty clear in my mind that this ain't goin the way D* wanted it to.


YES, we ALL KNOW how you feel. You don't need to keep telling us!


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

rminsk said:


> and mine still locks up at least twice a week requiring a RBR. It still has major problems...


Methinks you need a new box. I have an HR20 and an HR21, and they don't lock up twice a week. My HR20 sometimes loses its RF remote settings and I have to reset it, but that's not real common. I've never had either one lock up so far (knock on wood!)


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

jfischer said:


> Methinks you need a new box. I have an HR20 and an HR21, and they don't lock up twice a week. My HR20 sometimes loses its RF remote settings and I have to reset it, but that's not real common. I've never had either one lock up so far (knock on wood!)


Agreed. I have three HR20's and they have all been running without a lockup for the last 6 months.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Pictor Guy said:


> I just did the unthinkable and scheduled a Comcast install and will be giving up DirecTV next week. For $119/mo I'm getting HSI, HBO/Sho/Starz, and Two phone lines. That price is good for at least the 12 month promo period. But that will easily pay for the two $299 TiVo HD's (+$100 back from Best Buy). So after I break even in 4 or 5 months I'll be pocketing over $100/mo. Not a bad deal if you ask me. And if Comcast can't live up to my expectations I'll switch to FiOS when it becomes available within the next few months. We were thinking of getting a couple of HR21's but the wife didn't like the interface on their DVR and the price savings coupled with keeping TiVo was enough to convince her to give up DirecTV.


Hell no! The SD and HD quality of Comcrap and the CS is the WORST I have ever dealt with/seen around here. Comcast in the Anti-Christ!

Even there so called HS Internet sucks as well.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

jfischer said:


> Methinks you need a new box. I have an HR20 and an HR21, and they don't lock up twice a week. My HR20 sometimes loses its RF remote settings and I have to reset it, but that's not real common. I've never had either one lock up so far (knock on wood!)


then me thinks ....since he said he has 'multiple boxes' that have the same problem....that that would probably be a waste of time.

i have to do a reset about once a month or so, and felt that this was simply a part of being an hr20 owner.

but twice a week sucks.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rickmeoff said:


> then me thinks ....since he said he has 'multiple boxes' that have the same problem....that that would probably be a waste of time.
> 
> i have to do a reset about once a month or so, and felt that this was simply a part of being an hr20 owner.
> 
> but twice a week sucks.


Yea, if it's multiple boxes there there is something envrinmental going on like power issues and the boxes not on a UPS or the most common thing which also aflicts Tivo and computers in genreal is too much heat. If it gets overheated it will lock up. I've seen many cases of this exact behavior simply being the boxes getting too hot due to poor ventalation. Had a friend put a computer fan in his enclosed rack at the top to vent the hot air and he reduced the temp in the rack by 25 degrees. It is amazing how much heat all our electronics put out.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

I will add that both my HR20 and HR21 are on UPS's, which may contribute to their stability. I kept my HD-Tivo on one as well.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I have 3 HR-20s that maybe need a RBR once every 3 months and that's between all three of them. Pretty stable. The recent new feature push was nicely done too. Still, I am waiting until my committment is over in September, but right now Verizon isn't looking to be any better a deal with their FiOS unless they have some bundle plan for existing FiOS phone/Net users that I'm not seeing and their boxes don't have enough HD capacity and so I have to factor in TiVo purchases on top of that. :|


----------



## danmcd (May 13, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> But D* has me buy the balls.
> <SNIP! And I just mean the content, not the ba... well, y'know  >


I switched from non-HD D* to TiVo HD + a (shock!) single multi-stream card from Comcast. Comcast *is* a bit more, but when FiOS rolls into town I can play the two pigopolists off each other.

BTW, you're in Florida, so there are still open, but going-out-of-business CompUSA stores that'll give you a decent price on TiVo HD like I got.

Good luck, with whatever you choose!

Dan


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

The SD DNS fees are also going up to $2.99 single network east & west feed, $11.99 all four. The D* PDF link is here.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

got my notice today...do they design these increases to come before April 15 so they get our money before the irs


----------

